# Ants in solar wax melter



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

For those using solar wax melters ....
Last summer I rigged a melter arrangement using an old ice chest, a glass bowl , tinfoil, and a scrap of clear plastic.
I lined the ice chest with tinfoil, placed a bowl of water in the bottom ( this year I plan to try to find a thrift store rectangular baking dish). I used some stiff wire, actually some "masonary brick lathe" salvaged from a political sign, and a scrap of an old tee shirt. I used clothes pins to hold the cloth to the wire, formed a hammock to hold scrap wax, burcomb, etc. , placed the wax in the hammock, covered the top with clear plastic. propped the lid upen, covered with more tin foil for a reflector, tipped lid to focus suns rays. Set in the sun in a hot out of the way place.
does not work fast, but I dont have to sit there & watch it.

Now the issue was that ants were attracted to the scrap wax, & ended up drowned in the water & stuck to the rendered wax droplets, so I spent some time picking tiny ants off of tiny wax pellets several evenings last fall / winter. How can I avoid the ants? Thanks ... CE


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

I use a solar wax melter myself, and I've never had ant problems like you describe. I keep my melter on an old rolling cart, so I'm sure than helps. I also lined my melter with black plastic bags, and it gets up to about 160 degrees,
which I think is way to hot for ants. 

Before I melt my wax, I always put the frames in front of my hives for a couple of days. The bees clean off every bit of honey, and that is another reason the ants don't bother. No honey, nothing to attract the ants. I also melt my wax thru paper towels, which I change every time I melt.

Hope this helps!!

Ubiewan


----------

